# West Houston archery or Santa fe archery



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Thinking of getting a new bow. I don't care what brand just want good service. I live in-between both of these shops and just wanted to get opinions on what others have experienced at them

Thanks


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Never been to santa fe archery but was very pleased with my purchase at west Houston. Heard alot of good things about Santa fe archery so I guess just flip a coin.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Bought my mathews z7 extreme from santa fe and they have always been very nice and very helpful.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

I have purchased from both Viking and Santa Fe. Both great pro shops. Rick and Scott at Viking are great guys. Scott's dad can be a little abrasive at times.

The David's at Santa Fe treat their customers right as well. Not always the cheapest, but they treat their regulars like family.

Never been to West Houston, so I can't comment.


----------



## mstintheuscg (Mar 25, 2011)

Never been to Viking; however, I have been very pleased with Sante Fe...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Santa Fe


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

west houston all the way great service before and after the sale:brew:


----------



## CaptBones (Jun 25, 2011)

I policed in Santa Fe for many years. David over at Santa Fe Archery is a stand up guy. They have great customer service, and will take the time to shoot the ***** with you about whatever regardless of whether or not you buy anything. I purchased my Mathews from him, and will do so again when I'm ready for a new bow.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Havent purchased from either one of them, I used C&R in conroe. But If I had to chose between the two id use Santa Fe Archery. From what I read and hear they have a real good group of guys up there.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

oh yea, i forgot to say, I went to Santa Fe over and over shooting many kinds of bows and they were always helpful and never felt like i was being a hinderance to them.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Haven't been to West Houston, but know the ones that run it. They are from Bowzone and Triple Edge. Both exceptional people.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I bought my 1st compound bow from Viking in 79. The boys Scott and Kevin are doing a great job of running the store today if your in the area of 59 and Bissonnet.


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

West Houston all the way, great service, and very patient.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Go see Glenn at West Houston. Tell him E.B. from Colege Station said hey.


----------



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

West Houston treated me right.


----------

